# Hi



## slideyfoot (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm signed up to various forums on the net, but haven't had a good look at this one yet - was doing a search on hip bump to bring up different terms for the sit-up sweep, which brought up a thread on here.

I've trained BJJ at the Roger Gracie Academy since Nov 2006, having come from a background in a stand-up style. Full details here, if you really want to know: I warn you, I tend to go on a bit.  :wink:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... have fun, enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Hawke (Jul 4, 2007)

Greetings Slideyfoot,

Welcome to MT.

Cheers.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 4, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 4, 2007)

welcome to the forum 
hope you injoy your time here 
fell free to ask questions


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Drac (Jul 4, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome..I remember you from one of the other sites I joined for awhile, its name escapes me...


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi and welcome to MT.


----------



## Pedro Gouveia (Jul 5, 2007)

I like this forum...have many material to study.
Welcome!!


----------



## slideyfoot (Jul 5, 2007)

Drac said:


> Greetings and Welcome..I remember you from one of the other sites I joined for awhile, its name escapes me...



I'm on a lot of them - could have been Bullshido, Cyberkwoon, MAP, various ezboard ones, Lockflow, European Fight Network...the list goes on.


----------



## KEritano (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome .. I'm a newbie too!


----------



## mjd (Jul 6, 2007)

slideyfoot said:


> Roger Gracie Academy


 
Welcome, where is Roger Gracie Academy out of.


----------



## Drac (Jul 6, 2007)

slideyfoot said:


> I'm on a lot of them - could have been Bullshido, Cyberkwoon, MAP, various ezboard ones, Lockflow, European Fight Network...the list goes on.


 
It was ezboard..Thanks for refreshing my memory..This getting older sucks..


----------



## Tswolfman (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk. There are a few who tend to go on a bit, so you'll fit right in.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------

